# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Die einzig wahre Vorsorge - entsteht ein neuer Trend

## tom aus lu

Setzt Angelina Jolie neue Maßstäbe in der Krebsvorsorge? 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute...-a-899630.html

Mit ihrer prophylaktischen Brustamputation auf Grundlage einer vorherigen Gen-Analyse hat sie einen außergewöhnlichen Schritt unternommen. Setzt dies neue Maßstäbe? Wie ethisch vertretbar ist diese Art der Vorsorge? Sind wir am Beginn einer neuer Denkweise im Umgang mit unserer Gesundheit?

Also Männer folgt dem Beispiel, hat euer Vater Prostatakrebs gehabt dann schnell raus mit dem Teil. PSA zu hoch? Warum warten bis der Krebs zuschlägt? PCA3 Test im Wahrscheinlichkeitsbereich? Bloß nicht zögern...  Kurbelt die Wirtschaft an, das notleidende Gesundheitswesen wird es euch danken.

Hier werden Grenzen überschritten die in keinster Weise mit der Menschenwürde in Einklang stehen!

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Tom,

der von Dir eingestellte Bericht erschien auch in der hiesigen heutigen Tageszeitung. Ich wollte es einfach nicht wahr haben. Aber auch im Forum wurde vor einigen Jahren schon mal gepostet, dass man einem männlichen Säugling schon möglichst frühzeitig prophylaktisch die Prostata herausoperieren sollte, um der späteren Gefahr eines PCa vorzubeugen. Hirnrissig solche Gedanken. Möglicherweise gibt es tatsächlich solche Entscheidungen, wenn sie auch erst sehr viel später im Leben getroffen wurden, nämlich z.B. nach der Zeugung von Nachwuchs. 

*"Die Dummen sind sich so sicher, und die die Gescheiten so voller Zweifel"*
(Gertrud Gerard)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Freunde der Plauderecke,

in den späten 60iger und frühen 70iger Jahre wurde das Thema der "_prophylaktischen Mastektomie_" bei besonders gefährdeten Brustkrebspatientinnen verfolgt und zum Teil schon standardmäßig praktiziert. Durch die deutlich verbesserten minimalinvasiven Therapieoptionen und den sanfter werdenden Hormon- und Zytostatikabehandlungen, wurde dieser radikale Weg zum Glück wieder verlassen.

Wollen wir demnächst so weit gehen, dem Betroffenen, dem nach einer Koloskopie ein Polyp entfernt wurde, prophylaktisch den gesamten Dickdarm zu entfernen?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LowRoad

*Kollegen*,
auch bei uns lassen sich etliche Männer die Prostata entfernen, die auch für AS geeignet wären  raus-ist-raus, das zählt. Wie so oft, eine individuelle Entscheidung. Brecht mal hier nicht so schnell den Stab über Andere!


*Tom,
*ist der Schritt von Angelina Jolie _"ethisch vertretbar"_, oder sind hier Grenzen überschritten? So eine Operation ist keine einfache Sache, und ich denke Angelina Jolie hat es sich nicht leicht gemacht diesen Weg zu gehen, der nicht so unüblich ist, wie Du das hier darstellst. Meist wird aber erst interveniert, wenn BC in einer Brust gefunden wurde, dann wird "sicherheitshalber" die zweite mit entfernt. In so frühen Stadien kann wahrscheinlich meist brusterhaltend vorgegangen werden, was eine Rekonstruktion erleichtert. Als Grundlage für dieses Vorgehen werden Mutationen am den BRCA1/BRCA2 Genen beschrieben[1][2]. Ich möchte hier nicht weiter ausholen, aber Mutationen dieser Gene erhöhen das Brustkrebsrisiko schon ganz erheblich. Sind Mutter, Großmutter und/oder Schwestern betroffen, sollte ein BRCA1/2 Test durchgeführt werden. Man muss dann auch nicht gleich in Aktionismus verfallen, evt. ist auch eine Chemoprävention mittels Tamoxifen® bzw. Raloxifen® ausreichend. Diese beiden Mittel besitzen entsprechende FDA Zulassung! Weitere Info unter: www.brca-netzwerk.de 


*Hat eine BRCA1/BCRA2 Mutation auch Auswirkungen auf das Prostatakrebsrisiko?
*Eindeutig *JA*, und das ist der eigentliche Grund meines Beitrages, wir sind ja hier in einem PCa Forum! Mike Scott hat diesem Sachverhalt im April-2013 ein Posting gewidmet[3]. Auch wenn unter PCa Patienten die BRCA1/2 Mutation nur im kleinen einstelligen Bereich liegt:

18/2,019 patients (0.8 percent) were BRCA1 positive.61/2,019 patients (3.0 percent) were BRCA2 positive.1,940/2,019 patients (96 percent) were BRCA1/2 negative.
sind die Überlebensraten der BRCA1/2 Mutationsträger deutlich geringer, im Vergleich zur Gruppe der Patienten ohne BRCA1/2 Mutation. Wie stark hoch das Risiko der BRCA1/2 Mutationsträger erhöht ist an PCa zu erkranken ist unklar, wird aber durchweg als "signifikant" angesehen[4] bzw. ein"7- to 8-fold higher risk"[7] beschrieben. Wichtig scheint aber zu sein, dass Mutationsträger einer aggressiveren Therapie zugeführt werden sollten[5]:



> Around one in every 100 men with prostate cancer will have the BRCA2 mutation.
> These men might benefit from immediate surgery or radiotherapy, even if their disease is at an early stage and would normally be classified as low risk, according to the latest work in the Journal of Clinical Oncology


da das Risiko einer metastasierenden Erkrankung doch erheblich ist[6].

Auch in fortgeschrittenen Stadien lohnt evt. so ein Test zu machen, der privat bezahlt etwa 1500 kostet, da sich damit ggf. therapeutische Ziele (PARP Inhibitors) ergeben könnten[8].

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* NCI, BRCA1 and BRCA2: Cancer Risk and Genetic Testing
*[2]:* JCO, American Society of Clinical Oncology Technology Assessment of Pharmacologic Interventions for Breast Cancer Risk Reduction Including Tamoxifen, Raloxifene, and Aromatase Inhibition 
*[3]:* Mike Scott, Prostate cancer-specific mortality and diagnosis with BRCA1/2-positive disease
*[4]:* BJC, Germline BRCA1 mutations increase prostate cancer risk
*[5]:* BBC, 'Aggressive' prostate cancer gene find
*[6]:* JCO, Germline BRCA Mutations Are Associated With Higher Risk of Nodal Involvement, Distant Metastasis, and Poor Survival Outcomes in Prostate Cancer 
*[7]:* BCRAscoop, BRCA1 and Prostate Cancer Risk
*[8]:* ACS, New Class of Drugs Promising for BRCA-Related Cancers

----------


## tom aus lu

Hallo LowRoad,




> auch bei uns lassen sich etliche Männer die Prostata entfernen, die auch für AS geeignet wären  raus-ist-raus, das zählt. Wie so oft, eine individuelle Entscheidung. Brecht mal hier nicht so schnell den Stab über Andere!


Hier wurde mindestens schon ein Karzinom diagnostiziert. Bei der beschriebenen Mastektomie hat es sich um reine Prophylaxe gehandelt...




> diesen Weg zu gehen, der nicht so unüblich ist, wie Du das hier darstellst


Tut mir Leid ich habe lange genug im postoperativen Bereich gearbeitet, aber eine prophylaktische Mastektomie ist dort noch nie vorgekommen. In Deutschland ist die faktisch unbekannt.




> *Hat eine BRCA1/BCRA2 Mutation auch Auswirkungen auf das Prostatakrebsrisiko?*


Ist völlig unbestritten, aber konsequenterweise müsste diesen Männern dann auch die Brust amputiert werden. Brustkrebs bei Männern ist nicht ganz so selten....

Bei aller wissenschaftlicher Betrachtung geht mir persönlich solch ein Schritt doch zu weit. Weitergedacht gäbe es dann tausend Argumente für prophylaktischer Vorgehensweise:

- Tonsillen
- Appendix
- Praeputium (erst vor kurzem schwer in der Diskussion)

- und und und 

Tut mir Leid, ich habe hierzu ein ganz pragmatische Einstellung: Was wäre die Menschheit wenn alle 100 Jahre alt würden. Krankheiten sind auch ein teil natürlicher Selektion und dienen einer Art auch zu überleben und sich anzupassen. (Bitte dies jetzt rein biologisch betrachten und nicht in eine andere Ecke stellen).

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

*Tom,
*


> ...Tut mir Leid ich habe lange genug im postoperativen Bereich gearbeitet, aber eine prophylaktische Mastektomie ist dort noch nie vorgekommen...


Aha, und was bedeutet das jetzt?
*[1]:* In women with a family history of breast cancer, bilateral prophylactic mastectomy is associated with a decreased risk of subsequent breast cancer of approximately 90%. 
*[2]:* Preventive Mastectomy




> Hat eine BRCA1/BCRA2 Mutation auch Auswirkungen auf das Prostatakrebsrisiko? 
> Ist völlig unbestritten, aber konsequenterweise müsste diesen Männern dann auch die Brust amputiert werden. Brustkrebs bei Männern ist nicht ganz so selten....


Stimmt, aber der Östrogenspiegel, der hier als Auslöser gesehen wird ist bei Männern deutlich geringer, Tamoxifen®/Raloxifen® nutzt hier nix. Etwa jeder 1000 BC Fall ist ein Mann, machen wir deshalb Mammographie - wohl eher nicht! Bitte wahre die Verhältnismäßigkeit. 

_BTW:_ Ich habe das machen lassen, da ich Östrogene in meiner Therapie drin habe. Ambulante Angelegenheit, zwei Tage später wieder auf der Arbeit, keine Komplikationen. Erspart die andauernden Brustbestrahlungen bei Testosteronentzungstherapie.

Das mit der natürlichen Selektion ist logisch. Würde die Menschheit noch zig Millionen Jahre überleben, würden sich wahrscheinlich krebsresistente "Rassen" herausbilden. Ich gehe hier einen eher egoistischen Weg, weiß natürlich, dass man mit dem ganzen Geld, was meine Therapie kostet, anderweitig deutlich mehr Mannjahre an volkswirtschaftlich produktiver Lebenszeit generieren könnte. Für einen bekennenden Volkswirtschaftler bisschen bedrückend. Für Deine "pragmatische Einstellung" drücke ich Dir die Daumen!

----------


## tom aus lu

> Aha, und was bedeutet das jetzt?


Das diagnostische Verfahren und kurative Ansätze so weit entwickelt sind um ein solches Vorgehen überflüssig zu machen. Eine engmaschige Kontrolle bei Risikofrauen und im übertragenen Sinne für Männer bei erblicher Prostatakrebs Vorbelastung sollte ausreichend sein.




> Für Deine "pragmatische Einstellung" drücke ich Dir die Daumen!


Sicherlich werde ich auch dem Egoismus verfallen wenn es mir selbst ans Leder geht. Ein allzu menschlicher Aspekt! Daher kann ich so manche Ansätze zur Ökonomie im Gesundheitswesen in diesem Forum nicht verstehen. Auf der einen Seite möchte jeder für sich die optimalste Therapie in Anspruch nehmen, auf der anderen Seite soll aber kein Geld dafür ausgegeben werden.... Wasch mich aber mach mich nicht nass... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

Die Presse ist drauf gesprungen...




> ...Sollte sich nach der Blut-Untersuchung ein Defekt an BRCA1 oder BRCA2 herausstellen, liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, zur Patientin zu werden, bei 80 Prozent. Auch Männer mit einem Defekt von BRCA2 haben im Vergleich zu gesunden Altersgenossen ein erhöhtes Risiko, das in diesem Fall 80 Mal so hoch ist...


Bei AS sollten etwa 50% der Männer irgendwann eine weiterführende Therapie machen. Was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang "Prophylaxe"? Ist eine stringente Diagnose ausreichend, oder sollte Chemoprävention, bei PCa ein von Dogmen belegtes Minenfeld, eingesetzt werden?

----------


## Horst1949

Ich halte Angelina Jolie nicht gerade für eine begnadete Schauspielerin,  Ihre Entscheidung -in Verantwortung als Mutter/Adoptivmutter für ein  halbes Dutzend Kinder- kann ich jedoch gut nachvollziehen.
Und fällt die Entscheidung dieser Frau nicht auch unter den Schutzmantel der Menschenwürde?
Horst1949

----------


## tom aus lu

> Und fällt die Entscheidung dieser Frau nicht auch unter den Schutzmantel der Menschenwürde?


Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.... halten wir zu Gute, dass dieser Satz in der amerikanischen Verfassung nicht vorkommt, ansonsten würde ich es in diesem Zusammenhang als eigenwillige Interpretation betrachten und eher als Argument dagegen verwenden...

Aber in der Pfalz sehen wir manches mal die Dinge auch anders.... haben ja schließlich bayrische Wurzel.... ;-)

Tom

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat tom aus lu:
> Weitergedacht gäbe es dann tausend Argumente für prophylaktischer Vorgehensweise


 
Hallo Tom,

nicht gäbe ...    sondern gibt es ... und das seit geraumer Zeit:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8648#post38648 

Vor einem Jahr in meinem Bekanntenkreis: 
Gastrektomie (Magenentfernung), weil eine Tante an Magenkrebs verstarb. Keine weitere Indikation, keine Symptome.

Der verständliche Wunsch des Menschen gesund zu bleiben und möglichst im hohen Alter gesund zu sterben wird pervertiert in einer an Gesundheitswahn kränkelnden Gesellschaft.

 Angst essen Seele auf lautet der Titel eines Fassbinder-Films. Möge uns dieses Schicksal erspart bleiben, wünscht allen Mitmenschen

 GeorgS

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hier* noch eine Ergänzung aus der Sicht des Ehemannes.

*"Wenn wir alles täten, wozu wir imstande sind, würden wir uns wahrlich in Erstaunen versetzen"*
(Thomas Alva Edison)

Gruß Harald

----------


## hans.z

Ablatio mammae wg. BRCA1/2 bei Frau Jolie: CUI BONO?

Man muß ihn schon fast als Geniestreich bezeichnen, diesen Marketing-Gag der Firma *Myriad Genetics* (Hersteller des BRCA-Tests).
Überall in den Medien lächelt uns heute Angelina zu, natürlich mit zwei neuen Konstrukten, da die alten einer zweifelhaften onkologischen Strategie zum Opfer fielen.
 
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/the-exchange/myriad-genetics-shares-climb-angelina-jolie-reveals-mastectomy-150535625.html

Der Test kostet ca. 3.000 $. Wartezeiten in Deutschland mittlerweile bis zu einem Jahr.

----------


## tom aus lu

Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt!

Nein, es war doch nur die Angst um die eigene  Gesundheit. Sicherlich fährt Frau Jolie jetzt auch kein Auto mehr und Fliegen tut sie auch nicht mehr. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem Autounfall ums Leben zu kommen ist wahrscheinlich höher als an Brustkrebs zu erkranken...  aber mit dieser Meinung macht man in Detroit kein Cash.... 

Quo Vadis Menschheit

Tom

Nein nicht wieder in Hysterie verfallen und mir böse PN zuschicken. Auch wenn das Thema zu Ernst ist darf man auch mal etwas satirisch darüber stehen....

----------


## hans.z

Es herrscht wohl Einigkeit darüber, dass Krebs eine *heterogene systemische Krankheit* ist, die zunächst lokal in unterschiedlichen Organsystemen auftreten und sich in Aggressivität und Metastasierungsneigung unterscheiden kann. Daccord?

Konsequente Vorsorge, oder besser Früherkennung, ist die z.Z. beste Strategie, eine maligne Erkrankung so früh wie möglich zu erkennen und zu behandeln, um im günstigsten Fall eine Heilung zu erreichen.

Ein Gentest mit Erkrankungswahrscheinlichkeiten irgendwann, hier der BRCA-Test, entlässt die gesunden Frauen bei einem positiven Ergebnis in eine andere Wirklichkeit, nämlich in die permanente Angst, fast sicher -> 80 % - an Krebs zu erkranken, obwohl dies eben nicht so ist. 
Wenn nun eine kausale Therapie zur Verfügung stünde, wie bei anderen Erkrankungen, wäre dieser Test evtl. ein Segen. Ohne sichere Therapieoptionen jedoch verändert ein positives Testergebnis das Leben von gesunden Frauen einschneidend und nachhaltig. Deshalb sucht man nach Möglichkeiten, das Erkrankungsrisiko irgendwie zu umgehen: *Die beidseitige Mastektomie und evtl. im Anschluß oder davor die Ovarektomie.* Dabei ist nicht sicher, ob diese Frauen auch tatsächlich erkranken, oder noch schlimmer, an einem anderen Organtumor erkranken. Mir ist keine Studie bekannt, in der diese Fragestellung explizit untersucht wurde.

Meine Frau gehört zur Gruppe der familiär belasteten highrisk-Gruppe. Wir sind nach intensiver Beschäftigung mit der Materie zum Schluß gekommen, dass ein Test ohne *sinnvolle* Therapieoption für uns eben keine Option ist.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Hier* mal aus der Sicht einer Ärztin.

*"Erfahrungen vererben sich nicht - jeder muss sie allein machen"*
(Kurt Tucholsky)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Heute* noch etwas mehr dazu in der hiesigen Presse. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## hans.z

Es hat sich alles dem Shareholder value unterzuordnen  auch die Patienten.  :Stirnrunzeln: 




> *GENTESTS*
> 
> *Firma Myriad profitiert von Krebsangst***
> 
> *Salt Lake City**- Dass die Schauspielerin Angelina Jolie sich wegen des Krebsrisikos ihre Brüste hat amputieren lassen, hat in der Öffentlichkeit zu Diskussionen über den Nutzen von Gentests geführt. Dabei geht es nicht nur um die Aspekte von Gesundheit und Wohlbefinden, sondern auch ums Finanzielle. Die amerikanische Firma Myriad Genetics, die Gentests herstellt, profitiert von der Sorge vieler Menschen um ihre Gesundheit.*
> 
> *()*


http://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitung.de/spektrum/news/2013/05/16/firma-myriad-profitiert-von-krebsangst/10117.html




> *Myriad-Aktie*
> 
> *Gentests wecken Kursphantasien***
> 
> _15.05.2013_ ·  Die Aktie von Gentesthersteller Myriad befindet sich seit Jahresbeginn im Aufwind. Als nun am Dienstag die Nachricht von Angelina Jolies Brustoperation um die Welt ging, machte sich das auch an der Myriad-Aktie bemerkbar.
> 
> Von ROLAND LINDNER
> 
> *()***



http://www.faz.net/aktuell/finanzen/myriad-aktie-gentests-wecken-kursphantasien-12183903.html

Leider kann man bei Sensationsmeldungen in der Onkologie nicht immer so klar und schnell die Frage  Cui bono?  beantworten. 
Deshalb möchte ich allen Mitpatienten raten: *Augen und Ohren auf und der Spur des Geldes folgen.* 
Manipulationen im Gesundheitswesen, insbesondere bei Studien, sind so raffiniert und geschickt gestaltet, dass mitunter selbst Studienautoren nicht merken, dass sie Teil eines Marketingplans geworden sind.  :Blinzeln: 


Gruß 
hans.z

PS: Derzeit ist der Run auf den *BRCA-Test in Deutschland* exorbitant,so dass es zu *Wartezeiten bis zu einem Jahr* kommen kann.

----------


## Helena

Guten Morgen,

eure Kommentare sind für mich als Frau teilweise nicht gut nachvollziehbar. 

Ebenfalls in meiner Eigenschaft als Frau möchte ich folgendes anmerken:

Die Entscheidung, die Frau Jolie getroffen hat ist eine ganz schwere. 

Hätte ich miterleben müssen, wie meine Mutter an Brustkrebs starb, hätte ich kleine Kinder und wäre bei mir durch einen Gentest festgestellt werden, dass das Risiko ebenfalls daran zu erkranken bei fast 90 % liegt, würde ich den Weg, den Frau Jolie gegangen ist zumindest sehr ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen. Es ist eine Entscheidung, die zu treffen, sich sicherlich keine Frau wünscht. Ganz klar kann ich letztlich sagen, ich hänge an meinem Leben mehr als an meiner natürlichen Brust, die kann rekonstruiert werden, sogar ohne dass es sichtbar und spürbar ist.  Ob die Gesundheit wieder hergestellt werden könnte, wenn frau der Brustkrebs trifft, ist die Frage, auch die Behandlungen, die dann durchzustehen sind, sind sehr schwer.

Keine Frau wird so eine Entscheidung leichtfertig treffen und wenn sie sie so trifft, kann ich nur hoffen, dass der dazugehörige Mann sie mit trägt..

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Pfingssonntag

Helena

----------


## Helena

Wohlgemerkt, was ich oben schrieb, bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Brust, deren vorsorgliche Entfernung gar nicht mit der Entfernung der Prostata zu vergleichen ist. Wird die Brust entfernt kann man nicht mehr stillen...die Prostata zu entfernen hat ja weitreichendere Konsequenzen. 

Helena

----------


## Heribert

Kaum hat man sich auch in der Bevölkerung dazu durchgerungen, den Ärzten und den Krankenhäusern vorzuwerfen, es werde viel zu häufig und vor allem unnötig operiert, kommt die Gesundheitsindustrie mit einem neuen Zug vorbei, auf den prompt einige aufspringen.

Es war früher schon für besonders gefährdete Frauen möglich, eine beidseitige Mastektomie durchführen zu lassen. Was an der jetzigen Situation stört, ist die kampagnehafte Aufmachung, durch sensationsgeile Medien.

Außerdem sollte sich jede Frau darüber im Klaren sein, welche Konequenzen auf sie zukommen, wenn ein solcher Test positiv verläuft! Leider ist es so, dass besonders aggressive BC-Formen in jungen Jahren (um die 30) auftreten, wo viele Frauen erst anfangen über eine Familienplanung nachzudenken. Konseqenter Weise, müssten testpositive Frauen mit Totaloperationen rechnen, ohne je Kinder auf die Welt bringen zu können.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## tom aus lu

> Was an der jetzigen Situation stört, ist die kampagnehafte Aufmachung, durch sensationsgeile Medien.


Und genau da liegt ja da Problem. Solche OPs machen nur dann Sinn wenn die Krebsangst zu einer ernst zu nehmenden und dauerhaften psychischen Belastung wird. Diese PR Geschichte hat aber leider eine derartige Signalwirkung gehabt, dass Medien sich ausschließlich diesem Thema widmeten und Besagte zur Heldin stilisiert wurde, zur Ikone der prophylaktischen Brust OP.

Doch das Ganze hat leider gesellschaftliche Auswirkungen und das Beispiel könnte grundlos Schule machen. Auch weitergedacht hat es Auswirkungen. Die Gen Technik macht vielen möglich. Der erste menschliche Embryo ist bereits geklont. Wachsen wir in Gesellschaft die keine Krankheiten mehr duldet? Eine Gesellschaft wo nur noch Reiche, Schöne und Gesunde überleben?

Und durch frühzeitige Selektion ist es bereits heute möglich Kinder nach Wunsch zu konstruieren. Sollen in Brustkrebsfamilien dann zukünftig keine weiblichen Nachkommen mehr möglich sein?

Schöne neue Welt!

Tom

----------


## Horst1949

Als im frühen 19. Jahrhundert die ersten Lokomotiven durch die  deutschen Lande fuhren, haben viele Menschen zunächst mit großer Ablehnung reagiert. 20 Jahre später saßen sie in der Holzklasse und ließen sich von A nach B fahren. Ähnliches geschah auch bei medizinischen Fortschritten, man denke nur an die Reaktionen bei den ersten Organverpflanzungen in den 60er Jahren. 10 Jahre später der massenhafte Einsatz von Herzschrittmachern. Wer möchte heute darauf verzichten?
Wer heute diese neuesten  Innovationen in Bausch und Bogen verdammt, sollte aber bedenken, dass auch er in wenigen Jahren vielleicht davon nutzen zieht - und die gesetzliche Krankenkasse diese Leistung auch noch bezahlt. Ich wette darauf.
Ich lebe gerne in der schönen neuen Welt
Horst1949

----------


## tom aus lu

Solange täglich Menschen in Kriegen und an Hunger sterben ist dies für mich ein Luxusproblem.  Medizinischer Fortschritt ist angebracht sofern er ethisch vertretbar ist. Die wissentliche Amputation gesunder Körperteile überschreitet im meinem christlichen Glauben diese Grenzen. 

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Menschen Gott zu spielen.  Wo dies hinführen kann hat bereits unsere Vergangenheit gezeigt. 

Sorry

Tom

----------


## Helena

Aus medizinischer Sicht handelt es sich wohl, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, bei dererlei Eingriffen wie es bei Frau Jolie der Fall war, nicht um  Amputation der Brust, sondern um die Reduktion des Brustdrüsengewebes.  Bei betroffenen Frauen, wird von Ärzten nach Gentest diese Möglichkeit unterbreitet. Es gibt wenige Krebsarten, denen man eine familiäre Belastung nachweisen konnte, Brustkrebs gehört aber eindeutig dazu. 

Wer will also beurteilen, wie sehr eine Frau psychologisch durch die Angst bei so hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daran zu erkranken, belastet ist und ob sie genug belastet ist sich dieses Gewebe vorsorglich entfernen lassen zu dürfen? Ein Mann? Natürlich ist es nicht unsere Aufgabe Gott zu spielen,  aber wo fängt das an und wo hört das auf? Darf man sich auch keinen Finger entfernen lassen, wenn eine Entzündung in diesem Finger nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist? Ich als Frau würde, wenn ich mich dieser Herausforderung stellen müsste, bei einer derartig hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit an Brustkrebs zu erkranken,  diese Möglichkeit sicher zumindest in Erwägung ziehen. Der Eingriff, der bei einer Erkrankung erfolgt ist sicherlich sehr viel komplizierter und weitreichender. Und wenn ich junge Kinder hätte, würde ich dabei auch an diese denken, und mir wünschen, dass ich möglichst eine Erkrankung vermeiden kann. Alles Theorie, denn ich bin nicht erblich vorbelastet. Aber wenn ich es wäre, würde ich gern darüber selbst entscheiden dürfen, wenn ich es für notwendig hielte.

----------


## Helena

Und ich sehe einen himmelweiten Unterschied, ob eine Frau (es gab auch vor Frau Jolie hier in Deutschland Frauen, die genau das getan haben, was sie getan hat) so einen Weg geht um Brustkrebs zu vermeiden und der Selektion, die es ermöglicht Kinder nach wunsch zu "konstruieren".  Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.

----------


## LowRoad

*Helena,*
DANKE! Bei manch einem Beitrag in diesem Thread fallen einem unweigerlich die mahnenden Worte von Dieter Nuhr ein...

----------


## tom aus lu

Danke, LowRoad, ich habe verstanden! Nach dieser Vorgabe wären die meisten Threads dieses Forums hinfällig!

Meine Ahnung und mein Urteilsvermögen reicht aus um nicht die F... zu halten!

Ansonsten fällt mir hierzu nur ein Zitat von Christian Morgenstern ein: "Es gibt Menschen, die sich immer angegriffen wähnen, wenn jemand eine Meinung ausspricht." 

Tom

----------


## hans.z

Wenn das Thema nicht so ernst wäre, hätte ich eher flapsig in etwa so geantwortet:
*Was will der denn Nuhr? Einfach mal hinter die Kulissen gucken!*

Aber das Thema ist für Scherze nicht geeignet, da es nicht so eindimensional ist, wie es vordergründig für manche scheint.
Deshalb stelle ich folgende Links hier ein. Lesen müsst Ihr selber.

http://recentr.com/2013/05/angelina-jolie-soll-der-industrie-milliardenprofite-und-brca-genpatente-sichern/

http://www.bcaction.de/wiki/myriads-brca-patente/

http://www.ethikrat.org/dateien/pdf/Stellungnahme_Biopatentierung.pdf

http://www.brca-netzwerk.de/fileadmin/Content/Downloads/PDF/Interview_Hahne.pdf

http://www.greenpeace.de/fileadmin/gpd/user_upload/themen/gentechnik/greenpeace_brustkrebsgene.pdf

----------


## tom aus lu

Danke Hans,

das Thema ist zu ernst um es so medial auszuschlachten wie Besagte es getan hat. Wer so an die Öffentlichkeit geht hat ein anliegen. Der Sinn der Veröffentlichung war von Anfang an Fragwürdig. Es lohnt immer über den Tellerrand zu schauen, aber dieser Blicke sind hier wohl kaum erwünscht!

Meine Meinung steht. Die Umstände sprechen für sich. Wenn wir alles Verwenden würden wozu die Medizinindustrie heute bereits in der Lage ist würde die Menschheit einer manipulierten, komplett veränderten Zukunft entgegen sehen. Ob wir diese Welt dann wollen mag ich bezweifeln.

Wer heute zu den Möglichkeiten der Gendiagnostik unüberlegt seine Zustimmung gibt, darf morgen nicht jammern. Wo Licht ist ist immer auch Schatten, nicht alles was zum Wohle des Menschen erscheint ist auch in dessem Sinn!

Eines steht zweifelsfrei fest, der einzige Gewinner ist die Industrie und der ist Ethik ein Fremdwort.

Dies mein letztes Statement zu diesem wirklich sehr ernsten Thema.

Tom

----------


## LowRoad

> "Es gibt Menschen, die sich immer angegriffen wähnen, wenn jemand eine Meinung ausspricht."


Ja, scheint so!

----------


## Helena

Abschließend zu diesem Thema möchte ich mich auch noch einmal zu Wort melden.

Tom aus Lu schrieb heute um 15:46 Uhr:

"Eines steht zweifelsfrei fest, der einzige Gewinner ist die Industrie..." (Zitat Tom aus Lu)

Mal ganz von den kritischen Überlegungen abgesehen, sehe ich bei der Möglichkeit diesen Schritt zu gehen, doch auch mögliche Gewinner auf einer anderen Seite. Frauen, deren Risiko an Brustkrebs zu erkranken, deutlich minimiert werden kann, die Ehemänner oder Lebenspartner dieser Frauen und vor allem deren Kinder.

----------


## hans.z

Da nun durch den flapsigen Spruch des Comedian Nuhr die Diskussion über Gentests und Highrisk-Mamma-Ca wieder auflebt, will ich kurz auf diese Frage eingehen:



> (...)
> Wer will also beurteilen, wie sehr eine Frau psychologisch durch die Angst bei so hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daran zu erkranken, belastet ist und ob sie genug belastet ist sich dieses Gewebe vorsorglich entfernen lassen zu dürfen? Ein Mann? Natürlich ist es nicht unsere Aufgabe Gott zu spielen,  aber wo fängt das an und wo hört das auf? Darf man sich auch keinen Finger entfernen lassen, wenn eine Entzündung in diesem Finger nicht mehr aufzuhalten ist?
> (...)



Meine Frau hat das vor Jahren für sich entschieden, nachdem wir uns intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt hatten. Kein Test  also auch keine Mastektomie und keine Ovarektomie. Dafür eine intensivierte Früherkennung.

Nun zu Deinem Finger. Wenn es sich z.B. um eine nekrotisierende Fasziitis handelt, ist in der Regel eine rasche chirurgische Intervention angezeigt. *Nicht alles was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich.*

1. Wenn sich eine Frau zur prophylaktischen beidseitigen Mastektomie und/oder Ovarektomie entschließt, darf man nur hoffen, dass sie vorher eingehend medizinisch und psychologisch beraten wurde, und nicht einem gesteuerten Medienhype folgt.

2. Weitere Gentests werden folgen. Was machen wir, wenn mittels Gentest z.B. ein Glioblastom vorausgesagt werden kann? 
Frontallappen- oder Komplettentfernung?(Ironie/off)

3. Wollen wir, dass das menschliche Genom komplett patentiert wird? Immerhin wurden bereits 20 % davon patentiert. *Wem gehören wir dann?* Das geht schon stark in Richtung *Monsanto & Co*. 

@Andi:
Können wir uns vielleicht darauf einigen, dass der derbe Spruch eines Comedian in solch einer Diskussion möglicherweise vermeidbar war? 
Verbal bist Du doch sonst auch nicht mit dem Schwert, sondern eher mit Florett und/oder Zahnstocher unterwegs.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## Helena

Lieber Hans Z.

Die Entscheidung Ihrer Frau würde ich niemals auch nur ansatzweise kritisieren. Es ist Ihre Entscheidung und diese wird sie aus guten Gründen getroffen haben. Darum geht es auch gar nicht.

Ich weiß nicht welche ich getroffen hätte, aber ich stand nie vor dieser sehr schwierigen Frage. Dennoch habe ich auch Verständnis für Frauen, die vielleicht einen anderen Weg gehen möchten.

Was mich selbst betrifft, ich gehe regelmäßig zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung, selbst ohne familiäre Vorbelastung.  Nicht nur zum Gynäkologen, sondern auch sonstige Untersuchungen lasse ich machen. Erst letzte Woche hatte ich z. B. mein jährliches Hautkrebsscreening beim Hautarzt. Mein Mann hat übrigens auch akribisch seit vielen Jahren die Vorsorgeuntersuchungen genutzt. Da war er vorbildlich seit ich ihn kenne.

Die Ironie was das Glioblastom betrifft, finde ich fehl am Platz. Auch das möchte ich sagen dürfen.

Wie Sie hoffe ich auch, dass eine Frau, die so einen entscheidenden Eingriff plant sich gut informiert und medizinisch und womöglich auch psychologisch beraten lässt. Ich täte es bestimmt, wobei ich wie gesagt nicht zu einer vorbelasteten Familie gehöre und mich dieser wirklich schweren Frage nicht stellen muss.

Zu 3. Ich möchte betonen, dass ich die von Ihnen angesprochene Problematik verstehe und  es keineswegs so ist, dass ich mich mit diesem Thema und seinen Auswirkungen noch nie beschäftigt hätte.



Grüße von Helena

----------


## LowRoad

> 3. Wollen wir, dass das menschliche Genom komplett patentiert wird? Immerhin wurden bereits 20 % davon patentiert. *Wem gehören wir dann?* Das geht schon stark in Richtung *Monsanto & Co*.


Wiki: "...Im Januar 2001 erteilte das Europäische Patentamt in München dem US-Biotech-Unternehmen Myriad Genetics ein Patent (EP 699 754) auf BRCA1. Dies führte zu erheblichen internationalen Protesten. *2004 widerrief dann das Europäische Patentamt die Rechte von Myriad*..."

Infolink: "...The Supreme Court unanimously ruled Thursday that *human genes isolated from the body cant be patented*..."

Hans, sicher könne wir uns darauf einigen, dass manche Aussage in diesem und anderen Threads auch hätten unterlassen werden können.

----------


## Harald_1933

Bestätigung: *Oberstes US-Gericht verbietet Patente auf menschliches Erbgut
*
Die menschliche DNA ist ein Produkt der Natur, das nicht patentiert werden darf, hat der Supreme Court entschieden. Für künstlich erzeugtes Erbgut soll das nicht gelten.

Bitte, *hier lesen.
*
*"Wo Planung ausbricht, welkt die Fantasie"*
(Oliver Hassencamp)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Gertrud

In Amerika gibt es in einigen Staaten gesetzliche Auflagen junge Hunde zwischen 6 Mon. - 1 Jahr zwangsweise zu kastrieren oder sterilisieren, Züchter brauchen zum  n i c h t Kastrieren eine Freistellungsbescheinigung. Die Amerikaner finden das in Ordnung. Aus europäischer Sicht ergibt sich ein ganz anderes Bild. Diese Frühkastraten haben ein ganz anderes (manche finden das putzig, ich nicht) Wesen. Sie durften nicht erwachsen werden, nichts erleben ausser Kindheit und haben nur diesen Erfahrungsschatz, auf den sie zurückgreifen können. Sie werden von richtigen Rüden und Hündinnen gemieden, nicht anerkannt. Tierärzte fordern: Wenn überhaupt, dann keine Frühkastration.
Wenn man das auf Menschen überträgt, bedeutet dies: Man trifft auf einen Mann, der sich verhält wie ein Kind in dem Alter seiner Kastration. Das ist wohl nicht sonderlich überlebensfähig oder erwünscht, oder? Für Hunde wird gesorgt, für Männer nicht, höchstens vom Sozialamt.
Gruss
Gertrud

----------


## tom aus lu

Tja.... Gertrud,

auch wenn das jetzt die Plauderecke ist sind wir doch immer noch nicht in einem Hundeforum um den Ganzen jetzt folgen zu können.

Auch wenn es ein Vergleich sein soll ging der aber doch etwas in die "spruchwörtliche" Hose.

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber wenn man(n) an Prostatakrebs erkrankt ist und irgenwann zum Überleben eine Anti-Hormontherapie benötigt, entwickelt man(n) sich noch lange nicht geistig zurück. 

Vielleicht sollten wir uns einfach auf einen Nenner einigen. Was deinem Vater zu schaffen macht ist sein fortgeschrittenes Alter. Auch wenn du vielleicht Ähnlichkeiten bei deinem Hund entdeckt hast gibt es doch noch grundlegende Unterschiede. Bitte lass einfach den Ausflug in die Tierwelt sein, in einem Forum wo wirklich Ernsteres diskutiert wird.

Danke

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Für Hunde wird gesorgt, für Männer nicht, höchstens vom Sozialamt.


Liebe Gertrud

Ich hab jetzt gar keine Lust, Wattebällchen zu schmeissen, sondern Klartext:

Du hast einen schwerstkranken Vater, der dringend der Hilfe gegen seine Knochenschmerzen bedarf.
Der ist kein Welpe, der sein Kastratenleben noch vor sich hat, sondern braucht Deine Hilfe für den allerletzten Lebensabend.
Für Männer hat weder der Tierschutz, noch das Sozialamt zu sorgen, sondern primär mal seine Familie.

Hvielemi

----------


## Gertrud

Huch, da bin ich aber gründlich missverstanden worden. Erstens: Das hatte mit Prostata nichts zu tun, schon gar nicht mit Hormontherapie.
Sondern mit einem Wahn, dass man vorbeugend chirurgisch etwas verhindern kann, ohne, dass es Nebenwirkungen hat.
Ich glaube, dass wenn man im Erwachsenenalter kastriert, dann hat Mann, Frau, Hund, Hündin seine Erfahrungen. Damit kann man leben.
Ich meinte hier einen bösen Satz gelesen zu haben im Kontext: Frühstmöglich (praktisch als Kind vor Schadenseintritt) weg ist weg, das kann dann nicht mehr schaden.
Den Satz kann ich im Thread auf die Schnelle nicht finden. Jedenfalls sind die Konsequenzen nicht unproblematisch, man schneidet auch heute nicht mehr generell Kindern die Mandeln raus.
Bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, das war anders gemeint.
LG Gertrud

----------


## Gertrud

Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf:
a) Mit ihrer prophylaktischen Brustamputation auf Grundlage einer vorherigen Gen-Analyse hat sie einen außergewöhnlichen Schritt unternommen. Setzt dies neue Maßstäbe? Wie ethisch vertretbar ist diese Art der Vorsorge? Sind wir am Beginn einer neuer Denkweise im Umgang mit unserer Gesundheit?

 Also Männer folgt dem Beispiel, hat euer Vater Prostatakrebs gehabt dann schnell raus mit dem Teil. PSA zu hoch? Warum warten bis der Krebs zuschlägt? PCA3 Test im Wahrscheinlichkeitsbereich? Bloß nicht zögern...  Kurbelt die Wirtschaft an, das notleidende Gesundheitswesen wird es euch danken.

 Hier werden Grenzen überschritten die in keinster Weise mit der Menschenwürde in Einklang stehen!

 Tom 

Und
b) Hallo Tom,

 der von Dir eingestellte Bericht erschien auch in der hiesigen heutigen Tageszeitung. Ich wollte es einfach nicht wahr haben. Aber auch im Forum wurde vor einigen Jahren schon mal gepostet, _dass man einem männlichen Säugling schon möglichst frühzeitig prophylaktisch die Prostata herausoperieren sollte_, um der späteren Gefahr eines PCa vorzubeugen. Hirnrissig solche Gedanken. Möglicherweise gibt es tatsächlich solche Entscheidungen, wenn sie auch erst sehr viel später im Leben getroffen wurden, nämlich z.B. nach der Zeugung von Nachwuchs. 

*"Die Dummen sind sich so sicher, und die die Gescheiten so voller Zweifel"*
 (Gertrud Gerard)

 Gruß Harald. 

Und ich wollte mit Sicherheit keinem Betroffenen auf den Schlips treten.
Lieben Gruss
Gertrud

----------


## LowRoad

Aktuelle Daten von Elizabeth K. Bancroft und Kollegen bestätigen den Zusammenhang von BRCA1/BRCA2 Mutationen beim Mann und einem höheren PCA Risiko. Träger einer BRCA1 Mutation haben ein etwa doppelt so hohes Risiko, BRCA2 Träger ein 3 mal so hohes Risiko für Prostatakrebs. Eine entsprechende Mutation verdoppelte die Sensitivität eines PSA Schwellwertes von 3ng/ml auf etwa 48%.

Spannend wäre es jetzt herauszufinden, wie man diese Männer am besten therapiert.

----------


## tomblr

> Spannend wäre es jetzt herauszufinden, wie man diese Männer am besten therapiert.


Eine Gen Mutation ist ja noch keine Krankheit. Welche Konsequenz soll jetzt also Folgen? Welcher Mann lässt sich schon auf eine Genmutation testen? Ein vorzeitiges Intervenieren wie z.B. eine Schutzimpfung ist wohl langfristig nicht realisierbar.

Die Konsequenz kann nur sein, dass Männer in deren Familien gehäuft Brustkrebs aufgetreten ist sich genauso verhalten wie bei familiärer Disposition für Prostatakrebs. Also einer frühzeitigen, jährlichen Früherkennung und daraus resultierendem zeitlichen PSA Verlauf zur Einschätzung des Risikos.

Ein prohylaktisches, radikales Vorgehen wie einige Frauen es bevorzugen, halte ich persönlich und ethisch nicht vertretbar.

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

"Aktuelle Daten von Elizabeth K. Bancroft und Kollegen _bestätigen den Zusammenhang von BRCA1/BRCA2 Mutationen beim Mann und  einem höheren PCA Risiko. Träger einer BRCA1 Mutation haben ein etwa  doppelt so hohes Risiko, BRCA2 Träger ein 3 mal so hohes Risiko für  Prostatakrebs. Eine entsprechende Mutation verdoppelte die Sensitivität  eines PSA Schwellwertes von 3ng/ml auf etwa 48%._"

Wieder zwei Gene gefunden bei deren Mutation das PCa-Risiko erhöht ist, "potzplitz."

Und jetzt ?

Raus mit dem Teil, prohylaktisch natürlich, bevor irgendwelche Genmutationen das PSA in die Höhe treiben. Sicher ist sicher.....

Bei den schulmedizinischen Therapieoptionen tut sich weiterhin nichts.

Gruß Helmut

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Und jetzt ?


Helmut, danke für das Stichwort!
Bei BRCA1/2 Mutationen beim Prostatakrebs haben sich in Phase-I/II Studien PARP Inhibitors als wirksam erwiesen. Im HW Forum haben wir zwei Patienten, bei denen das nach Eintritt in das kastrationsresistente Stadium sehr gut gewirkt hat.  Mal schaun, was draus wird.

----------


## tomblr

Olaparib war doch aber bei Brustkrebs eher entäuschend und erst nach langem hat man sich für eine Phase III Studie entschieden. Selbst wenn es auf den Markt käme, wäre es aber immer noch ein Mittel das bei Ausbruch einer Krankheit eingesetzt wird. Welchen prophylaktischen Nutzen hätte man(n) dann bei erkannter BRCA 1/2 Mutation?

Tom

----------


## RalfDm

> Welchen Nutzen hätte man(n) dann bei erkannter BRCA 1/2 Mutation?


Hallo Tom,

ich glaube, das ist die falsche Frage. Die erste Frage sollte lauten "wann und wie erkennt man eine BRCA-1/2-Mutation?". Ein allgemeines Screening ist illusorisch.

RAlf

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

Mittlerweise wissen wir gesichert, dass etliche Faktoren für die  Krebsentstehung verantwortlich sind. Externe Faktoren wie Umweltgifte  etc. mal aussen vorgelassen.
Hier geht es im wesentlichen um "hormonellbedingte Enitäten, wie z. B. das Mammakarzinom und das PCa.
Ob  nun genetische Dispositionen vorliegen, d.h. welche Gene,  Genmutationen, die Grundlagenforschung hervor gebracht hat und bringen  wird bleibt doch unerheblich.
Dispositionen diverser Krankheiten besagen noch lange nicht, dass diese latent werden.
Vielmehr  müßen mehrere Faktoren zusammen kommen welche den Krankheitsprozess in  Gang setzen. Genauso wie die Bestimmung einzelner Tumormarker ( p51,  bcl-2, Amacar usw. und sofort.) welche lediglich die Tumorbiologie des  Patienten aufzeigen, an welchen, wenn überhaupt, lediglich 4 schulmed.  Therapieoptionen bis dato ausgerichtet werden können.
Im Übrigen ist  eine monoistische Betrachtungsweise für ein Krebsgeschehen obsolet. Die  Wissenschaft brachte weiterhin für die Krebsentstehung endokrine  Defizite, immunhistochemische Auffälligkeiten und metabolistische  Dysbalancen hervor.

Von daher ist es doch eher angezeigt, anstatt  irgendwelche "Gen-Bösewichte", Mutationen auszumachen, sondern in der  Ganzheit die Faktoren empirisch zu suchen welche einen Krebsprozess  letztendlich auslösen können.
Ausser Nikotin, Alkohol, Völlerei, Bewegungsmangel und  ausserehelicher Geschlechtsverkehr. ( letzteres soll humoristisch  verstanden werde.)

Gruß Helmut

----------


## tomblr

> "wann und wie erkennt man eine BRCA-1/2-Mutation?"


Ein entsprechender Test ist am Markt ja vorhanden. Generell lässt sich mittlerweile das gesamte Genom von mehr oder weniger seriösen Firmen auf etwaige Risiken untersuchen. Gerade weil es nur die halbe Wahrheit ist, wie Helmut es schon formuliert hat oftmals exogener oder mehrer Auslöser bedarf wenn eine Veränderung auch tatsächlich in einer Krankheit endet, birgt die Gendiagnostik enorme Risiken.

Die Gen Diagnostik ist halt nur ein Teil von einem Puzzle.

Ausgehend von dieser Fesstellung ist gerade der Anlass zu diesem Thread nicht nachvollziehbar.

Tom

----------

